# Pork bellies!!!!  YAAA!!!  Bacon!!!  The money shot!!!!!!!!!



## fpnmf (May 4, 2011)

I thought moving out of the big city was going to be the end of making bacon.

None of the big grocery stores (Winn Dixie and Walmart) were able to order for me.

A small store,Twin Lakes, said no problem. Had to order a case. Two bellies 32 pounds. 2.99 per pound.

These bellies look fabulous!!

A little higher than my friend uncle Ho in Atlanta but I am a happy guy!!

Got a couple food grade buckets at the local bakery and I am ready to rock.

Doing the basic Pops brine.

2 gallons water

1 cup salt

4 cups turbinado sugar

2 tablespoons pink salt

A huge dash of garlic powder

I big shake out of the CBP

Cut it into 3 slabs and into the brine and off to the 39 degree fridge in the barn.

Put a gallon bag of water on top before the lid to hold them under.








About 2 inches thick!













You will see this again in about 10 days..

  Craig


----------



## meateater (May 4, 2011)

Looking forward to a BLT !


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 4, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm!  Baaaaaaaaaaaconnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

Looks great Craig, been trying to get bellies around here. Haven't found any yet.


----------



## tjohnson (May 5, 2011)

$2.99/lb. aint' too bad considering the price of meat lately.

Looking GREAT so far!

Todd


----------



## alblancher (May 5, 2011)

Those are some nice looking bellies.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

I agree---nice looking bellies!!!!!!!

No more Uncle Ho?????

Oh well, I never did like the one I knew about in the "old days".

Bear


----------



## shooter1 (May 5, 2011)

Those bellies should make some awesome bacon Craig. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tyotrain (May 5, 2011)

looking good i will be watching this one


----------



## boykjo (May 5, 2011)




----------



## downeaster (May 5, 2011)

Good looking Bellies.Price is a regional thing.  Go from 2.09-2.79 up here in Maine. Depends on time of year.

Hoping to do my first bacon this weekend will try to take pictures. Hope yours Bacon turns out good.

Don


----------



## mballi3011 (May 5, 2011)

Now thoses are some mighty fine looking bellies. Thats the same way I buy mine by the case of 2. Maybe you'll get the other half of that Hog Zilla that I got. Now the ones that you got sure look great thou. ENJOY my brother from another Motha


----------



## beer-b-q (May 5, 2011)

Nice Bellies...


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 5, 2011)

ok as a member of the hog industry for 10 yrs finally ended last year! WOO HOO.. those are great lookin for sure. but having never made my own bacon I thought it was smoked?


----------



## fife (May 5, 2011)




----------



## rosiepug (May 5, 2011)

Looks Great!! Looking forward to seeing the finished bacon..:drool:yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2011)

jefflisa828 said:


> ok as a member of the hog industry for 10 yrs finally ended last year! WOO HOO.. those are great lookin for sure. but having never made my own bacon I thought it was smoked?


Stick around---I think Craig will be smoking it on or about May 14th.

Grab a box of popcorn & join me:







Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 6, 2011)

jefflisa828 said:


> ok as a member of the hog industry for 10 yrs finally ended last year! WOO HOO.. those are great lookin for sure. but having never made my own bacon I thought it was smoked?


To find out how bacon is made starts out with a trip tp the handy dandy search too up top.

Here's a little reading for you.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=making+bacon  

Also right up above Bear has a great tutorial.

  Craig


----------



## hardslicer (May 6, 2011)

I love these educational threads.......can't wait to follow the progress.....and I do love bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Stick around---I think Craig will be smoking it on or about May 14th.
> 
> Grab a box of popcorn & join me:
> 
> ...




May 14th?

Gonna need more than just 1 box of popcorn for this.


----------



## squirrel (May 6, 2011)

Hey Craig, you are not that far from me buddy, a road trip might be in order! I haven't done bellies in a while, can't wait to see the finished product! Hugs my brutha!


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 6, 2011)

does beer go good with popcorn lol. thanks guy's just wondered never made bacon before I will do some reading for sure


Bearcarver said:


> Stick around---I think Craig will be smoking it on or about May 14th.
> 
> Grab a box of popcorn & join me:
> 
> ...


----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)

And they're off!!!!

Pulled them outa the briney depths on the afternnon of the 12th. (9 days in)

Rinsed,test fried then racked ,covered with Garlic, Pepper and Onion.

Stayed in the fridge til today 7am (central).

Cranked the MES to 100,put them in for about 1.5 hours to dry then the AMAZEN filled with pecan,both ends lit.
 

Gonna shut off the MES in a little bit and run the AMAZEN til bed time.

It's a beautiful day here in the panhandle. Rained from about 6 pm yesterday til 6 am today!!

The birds are happy and so are all the plants and veggies and herbs.

Have a great day!!

  Craig







MMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!  BACON!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

Looks good Craig! Boy I wish we could get some of that rain down here. We need it bad, I can't remember when the last time was that it rained all day or night.


----------



## hardslicer (May 14, 2011)

I can't remember the last day it didn't rain here.......love what your do'in with that pork!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

It's raining like crazy down here now. I guess all I needed to do was wish for it!


----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)

14 hours of 100 degree and pecan smoke..

These look great!!

Tomorrow into the freezer for a bit then off with the skin and a visit to the biggest slicer on the planet!!!

Then vac packed.

Got 15 pounds of butt to start making some andouille Monday.







Craig


----------



## boykjo (May 14, 2011)

awesome looking bacon craig.... will be waiting for the slicer pics


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

WOW nice looking bacon man I can see that wrapped around a fatty already mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Looks good Craig, can't wait to see that slicer in action!


----------



## porked (May 15, 2011)

Wow. I can't believe how good that looks! Nice job.


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Ended up with about 12 pounds...not too shabby.

2 pans of nice thin slices.

1  one gallon bag of chunks.

1 plate of long pieces for fatties.

The Berkel made slicing easy.  Bacon got some freezer time first so was nice an firm.

This was the first time using Pops recipe for cure..I am going to make this my "go to" cure for bacon.







MMMMMMMMMMMMM  BACON!







Vac pak and cleaning the slicer later.

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## jack3608 (May 15, 2011)

Now that gets the mouth watering!!! Awesome looking bacon, 2" thick too!! Congrats.

Matt


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Great looking bacon man

I need more


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Looks awesome Craig!


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## alaskanbear (May 15, 2011)

Hot Dam, that looks delicious!!!

Beautiful.


----------



## raptor700 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome Bacon neighbor,

I'm gonna come over a get a tutorial.

You can show me how to use the AMZN, and the (beginner) smoker!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2011)

Looks Awesome Craig----And on the 14th, just like I said!

Dang it looks tasty!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Thanks!!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

great lookin bacon Craig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  lol I am bananas for bacon.lol sorry had to do it


----------



## gotarace (May 15, 2011)

Excellent looking bacon Craig...All you need is fresh tomato's now...it's BLT season!!!


----------



## boykjo (May 15, 2011)

awesome  bacon craig..... I am finding out bacon is not as simple as it looks...


----------



## roller (May 15, 2011)

I am going to do this one day....one day....


----------



## chubbabubba (May 16, 2011)

Wow, those look delicious. 10 yours of smoke, does that impart a heavy smoky flavor? I'm assuming pecan is milder, and so it won't be too bad right?

~Bob


----------



## meateater (May 16, 2011)

Great looking bacon!


----------



## DanMcG (May 17, 2011)

Wow, great job on that bacon Craig, Hope mine comes out that good.


----------



## fpnmf (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments fellas!!

I learned everything about smoking and making bacon right here.

I have also made some great friends.
 


Chubbabubba said:


> Wow, those look delicious. 10 yours of smoke, does that impart a heavy smoky flavor? I'm assuming pecan is milder, and so it won't be too bad right?
> 
> ~Bob


It was in for 14 hours...and it tastes great!!  It could have taken another 14 hours with no problem.

  Craig


----------



## alelover (May 18, 2011)

Nice bacon. Missed the pic of the biggest slicer in the world though.


----------



## fpnmf (May 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice bacon. Missed the pic of the biggest slicer in the world though.


Here it is!!!!   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...acamole-he-shoots-he-scores-pictures-included  

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (May 18, 2011)

That bacon looks awesome Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2011)

Man, that is some great looking product!...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (May 19, 2011)

Now thats some fine looking bacon there Craig. Thoses bellies looked awesome too. Good thick and makes some fine sammies too.


----------

